
“To be able to work 996 is a bliss” – Jack Ma, China's richest man - rqs
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1116767543669219328
======
rqs
Duped:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19644152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19644152)

Sorry.

